# Embedded/Recessed Shampoo Holder



## marcoj32 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in the process of renovating my bathroom. I will be retiling my shower walls. Considering placing an embedded shampoo holder within the wall. I understand you can buy the holders already made or you can make your own relatively easy with 2X4s. How is this accomplished. I understand placing 2x4s between the existing studs for the top and bottom. The studs will be used for the sides but what about the back? How is the backing completed? :confused1:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a permade insert is the way i would do it, ease of installation and the plus of predone drain grooves to keep water in it's place. plus, they come with pretty simple instructions. just my opinion, but others here may have different or better ideas too. =o)

DM


----------



## marcoj32 (Oct 13, 2007)

After doing more research after posting my question, I found you are absolutely correct. I found a Resses-It web site that sells the premade boxes and are relatively easy to install. I'm going to go that route. Thanks DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

just seemed so much easier to me.... and no problem.

DM


----------



## Mark Daniels (Jan 7, 2009)

*Recessed Shampoo Soap Holders*

I have done many niche's for soap and shampoo. They may look nice when first completed but they are difficult to do and are difficult to clean as there are many grout lines with nooks and crannies. A one piece ceramic matte finish recessed 3 compartment dish is the way to go.


----------

